# indecision about small pocket ccw gun



## 44things (Jan 7, 2010)

i cannot deside on a small pocket bug.i tried sig p238 do not like a saftey on gun drawn from weak side pocket .because i am a revolver guy .would like opinion on rorhbaugh 9mm kind of expensive also had kel-tec .380 didnt really like it either had a browning hi-power really liked that beatiful pistol but traded it for better looking second year production python .also not abig fan of .380s .strong side pocket usualy has a s&w 340m&p .357 in it thanks ahead for reading


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Depending on your size and the size of your pockets, take a look at Kahr.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

rorhbaugh 9mm to kel-tec .380 there some one covering the spectrum of price ranges. The last poster gave you good advice in my opinion however the Kahr has no saftey so you may not like that either.

Good luck man The Kahr is a great pocket 9mm oistol in my experiance.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Standard Warning*:
Pocket-size pistols, especially those firing the more powerful cartridges, are effective only in the hands of well-practiced, experienced shooters.
If you are fairly new to defensive pistol shooting, get some experience with a full-size gun first. Then, when you switch to a smaller carry piece, put in a lot of practice with it using full-power cartridges.
Only then should you carry it for defense.

(This is a general warning, and is not aimed at anyone in particular.)

BTW: I have found that a slightly fluffed-and-buffed AMT .45 Backup is one of my own two ideal pocket guns. They are now made by High-Standard, rather than by AMT, and are not terribly expensive. The AMT .45 Backup will always need a trigger job before it's carry-worthy, but that's a simple task well suited to kitchen-table gunsmithing.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Kahr PM9 works very well with the flush mag. Fits in khakis, dress slacks, cargo shorts, and is a little tight in jeans. I use a Don Hume pocket holster which works well. The PM9 also works for owb and from what I read iwb as well. Good Luck.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you considered a Walther PPK/S .380 ACP?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess I'm another vote for a Kahr PM9 and a good pocket holster. I had a Kahr PM40 for a time, but it just wasn't for me. If you're all ready carrying on pocket snub, why not just get another?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Agree on the Kahr PM9.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im not an expert, by any definition but, I think that any handgun, .380ACP caliber or smalle,r have accuracy problems for many reasons. When up close & personal with a BG accuracy is a given but at 10 feet it's a different story. I have a S&W Walther PPK/S, (currently at S&W, they have possesion of it more than I do) and I added Crimson Trace laser grips. In fact every gun I own has them, for various reasons.

Anyway, adding laser grips to.380's is, to me, a must for accuracy during a stressful moment that hopefully never happens to any of us.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It isn't the gun that has "accuracy problems," but rather it's the shooter.
A well-made, short-barrel pistol, say an S&W snubbie revolver, will make accurate and consistent hits in a very small area at 50 yards, from a machine rest or in the hands of a very experienced shooter.
However, very small pistols are very hard to control, and therefore very hard to shoot well and effectively at any distance past about 15 yards (if that), in an ordinary shooter's hands.

Look at a Kel-Tec P3AT. See how small its grip is. Its tiny grip area makes this gun quite hard to control, and difficult to shoot accurately. Further, that tiny grip area makes absorbing the recoil of even as wimpy a cartridge as .380 ACP quite difficult, and this results in flinches and low hits.
In experienced hands, however, the P3AT will make consistent small groups, at least out to 20 yards and probably farther.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i like the 380's but since you don't then
glock 26 9mm, 27 .40, or 36 45acp would be a good choice
they are cheaper than the 3" 1911 in 9mm or 45acp


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Consider the Ruger LCP. It is very compact, flat, double action only, so it is similiar in function to a revolver. Mine conceals completely in my pocket, is easy to shoot; and the recoil should be manageable by anyone who will practice sufficiently. If you like revolvers, consider a S&W Model 60, especially an older model in 38 Special. One of those will also hide in your pocket. I use pocket holsters most of the time.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are considering the PM-9 and the PF-9, also consider the Taurus PT-709.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Pocket carry is such a personal thing. Depends alot on what you are wearing, type of pants, etc but the big deal is don't even consider (IMO) anything around or over 16 ounces. I tried:

BERSA BT 380 way to heavy and large
S&W 642-2 too heavy
S&W M&P 340, at 13.3 ounces this is a great pocket carry snub in the J Frame Cetennial Series. 
Kahr PM9, ok with baggy shorts, cargo pants etc. Marginal in business casual with a shirt tucked in as it prints.
Seecamp LWS 380 Excellent pocket carry anywhere any time. Around 12 ounces.
Seecamp .32 is the same size and half the price of the 380.

I would surmize based on this experience the LCP would work for me. I have tried a KT P32 and although it's a weak round, it carries nicely. 

Rohrbaugh R9 would probably be acceptable as it is slightly smaller than the PM9. Expensive slightly controversial as the spring has to be replaced supposedly after 2000 rounds IIRC. 

In any event there is a good article in the American Rifleman this month on pocket carries and they all had issues except the Rohrbaugh. The Seecamp wasn't tested for some reason. 

My call all around after evaluating many and pocket carrying for 4 years now.....M&P 340 revolver with night sights, put a set of laser grips on it, .357 capable (if you are). Put it in a Mika roundcut pocket holster, carry a Bianchi speedstrip with backup rounds and out the door you go. 

Possible alternates the new S&W Bodyguard revolver or the Ruger LCR. There are a number of possible that have come out in the last couple of years, but I have no need to go further since I have the Kahr PM9, M&P340 and Seecamp .380. I could forgo the Kahr if I knew now what I didn't know then.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

johnny knoxville said:


> *if i knew now what i didn't know then*.


amen


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*R-9 Hands Down*

Rohrbaugh, reliable, well made, no FTF, used for very close combat. Cannot be beat, trust your life to it, this is not an areas to save money. 9MM is about as small as you want to go. There is an artical about .380s in the NRA American Rifleman February 2010 that reviews 9 pocket .380 pistols, only the Rohrbaugh shot without FTF.

As for spring replacements, I have ten in a drawer, very cheap insurance and replacement is at 500 rounds, and that is a lot of rounds for such a small pistol.


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

NAA guardian 380 would be a great choice. 1/3 the price of a Rohrbaugh and just as reliable.
Stainless steel with factory options that will make you drool. The only negitive I can think of is
that it is a blow back pistol. So the kick is more noticeable. If you find that the smaller grips of
a pocket gun make it hard for you to control at the range you can use one of the factory extended
mags to get a better hold. GOOD SHOOTING!


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Just got back from the shot show in Vegas and talked to the CEO Eric Rohrbaugh of Rohrbaugh firearms and let me tell ya, if you got the money to spend this would be a pocket cannon you could trust your families life with. No MIM parts, hand selected parts, and tremendous quality. But as stated before they are a little pricey.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I cc a S&W 442 in a pocket holster. It is hammerless, lightweight, and can handle +p. I, too, am a revolver guy and added a ct laser grip to make it even better.


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

nailer said:


> I cc a S&W 442 in a pocket holster. It is hammerless, lightweight, and can handle +p. I, too, am a revolver guy and added a ct laser grip to make it even better.


We have this exact set up in our family. My husband often carries it with +p in it. Nice choice .


----------

